

What do you want? - amrithk

I truly agree that a business is only successful if it builds something that people might want or addresses a problem that people have.<p>So, what is it that you want? I am interested to hear about all the (plausible) ideas floating out there.
======
maurycy
Ability to focus on things I really want, and beign free from daily life
distractions.

------
cousin_it
Immortality and fulfillment.

